# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ขายวิทยุสื่อสาร ICOM YAESU STANDART TYT หลายรายการ

## holiday

ขายวิทยุสื่อสารราคาถูก แดง ดำ  ICOM YAESU STANDARD TYT หลายรายการ 

YAESU FT-2900R ราคา 5,700 บาท // เครื่องมีทะเบียน ราคา 6,500 บาท
YAESU FT-1900R ราคา 5,500 บาท 
YAESU FM-9012 มีทะเบียนนำไปจดได้ ราคา 6,900 บาท 
YAESU FT-259 มีทะเบียนนำไปจดได้ ราคา 3,700บาท 
YAESU FT-250R สวยเท่ห์ กะทัดรัด อุปกรณ์แท้ทุกอย่าง ราคา 4,400 บาท 
YAESU VX-3R  เป็นเครื่องวิทยุ 2 ย่านความถี่ รับส่งได้ 2 ย่านความถี่ 144/430 แต่ภาครับนั้นกว้างมากๆ รับได้ตั้งแต่ 1.8 MHz ถึง 999 MHz เลยทีเดียว ฟังเพลง FM ได้  ราคา7,200 บาท
YAESU FT-60R เครื่อง 2 ย่าน 144/430 MHz อุปกรณ์ครบยกกล่อง  ราคา 6,900 บาท
YAESU FT-270R สวยเท่ห์ กันน้ำ อุปกรณ์แท้ 100% ราคา 5,000 บาท

ICOM  IC-2300T เครื่องและอุปกรณ์เป็นของแท้จากโรงงาน ICOM มีทะเบียนนำไปจดได้ ราคา 7,900 บาท
ICOM IC-2300H เครื่องและอุปกรณ์เป็นของแท้จากโรงงาน ICOM เป็นเครื่องใหม่ 100%ราคา 6,500 บาท 
ICOM IC-V80T  เป็นเครื่องใหม่ ของแท้ มีทะเบียนนำไปจดได้  ราคา 6,500 บาท


STANDARD CLASSIC II เครื่องย่าน 144 MHz  มีทะเบียน สามารถนำไปจดทะเบียนได้ เป็นเครื่องใหม่ 100% กำลังส่ง 5 วัตต์ ราคา 1,950 บาท
STANDARD E-240 เครื่องย่าน 144 MHz สามารถนำไปจดทะเบียนได้ เป็นเครื่องใหม่ 100% กำลังส่ง 5 วัตต์ ราคา 2,200 บาท ( เปิด-ปิดแบนด์หน้าเครื่องได้) 
STANDARD E-320 ครื่องย่าน 144 สามารถนำไปจดทะเบียนได้ เป็นเครื่องใหม่ 100% กำลังส่ง 5 วัตต์ ใช้งานง่าย ลูกเล่นฟังก์ชั่นต่างๆก็มากมาย คุ้มค่าคุ้มราคาจริงๆ แสดงช่องใช้งานได้ 2 ความถี่, ฟังวิทยุ FM ได้, หน้าจอเปลื่ยนสีได้ 3 สี (เปิด-ปิดแบนด์หน้าเครื่องได้) ราคา 3,200บาท



เครื่องโมบาย ICOM IC-2100FX ความถี่ 245MHz มีทะเบียนนำไปจดได้ ราคา 10,500 บาท 

YAESU FH-915 เครื่องใหม่เครื่องย่าน 245 MHz มีทะเบียน ราคา 6,000 บาท 
ICOM IC-80FX เครื่องใหม่ของแท้ ย่าน 245 มีทะเบียน ราคา 6,200 บาท 
STANDARD E-280 เครื่องย่าน 245 MHz สามารถนำไปจดทะเบียนได้ เป็นเครื่องใหม่ 100% กำลังส่ง 5 วัตต์ 2,200 บ 
STANDARD E-350 ครื่องย่าน 245 MHZ สามารถนำไปจดทะเบียนได้ เป็นเครื่องใหม่ 100% กำลังส่ง 5 วัตต์ ใช้งานง่าย ลูกเล่นฟังก์ชั่นต่างๆก็มากมาย คุ้มค่าคุ้มราคาจริงๆ แสดงช่องใช้งานได้ 2 ความถี่, ฟังวิทยุ FM ได้, หน้าจอเปลื่ยนสีได้ 3 สี  ราคา 3,200บาท


เครื่องจีน ราคาพิเศษ 
IC-V90 ย่าน 136-174 เครื่องใหม่ ตัวเครื่องสวยกะทัดรัดและทนทาน คุณภาพเกินราคา แสดง 2 ช่อง ราคา 1,200 บาท
IC-290 ย่าน 245-246 Mhz  เครื่องใหม่ ตัวเครื่องสวยกะทัดรัดและทนทาน คุณภาพเกินราคา  ราคา 1,200 บาท

เครื่องโมบายจีน TYT TH-9800 Quad Band 29/50/144/430MHz รับส่งได้หลายย่านความถี่ แยกหน้าจอได้ คุ้มค่ามากๆในราคา ราคา 8,500 บาท

เครื่องโมบายจีน TYT TH-9000 (รุ่นใหม่พิเศษ) มีพัดลมติดตั้งมาจากโรงงาน มีทั้ง 144MHz และ 245MHz   ราคา 4,650 บาท (ทั้งแดงและดำ ราคาเท่ากัน)

TYT TH-3B 2 ความถี่ ขนาดเล็กกระทัดรัด ของใหม่ ใช้งานได้ทั้งย่าน 144 และ 245 หน้าจอโชว์2ย่านความถี่ราคา 1,550 บาท 
TYT TH-3R/3B  PLUS เครื่องความถี่เดียว ทั้งดำและแดง ราคา : 1,350 บาท             
TYT TH-F5 PLUS เครื่อง แดง และ ดำ กำลังส่ง 5 วัตต์ มีทั้ง 2 รุ่น 245MHz และ 136-174MHz ขั้วเป็น BNC ไม่ต้องใส่ขั้วแปลง ราคา 1,700 บาท 

TYT TH UVF8D  เครื่อง2ความถี่ ใช้งานได้ทั้งย่าน 144 และ 245 ราคาประหยัดคุ้มค่า ราคา 1,650 บาท

BAOFENG รุ่น UV-5RA เครื่อง 2 ย่าน 144/245 MHz แสดง 2 ย่านความถี่ในจอเดียว กำลังส่ง 5 วัตต์ ราคา 1,900 บาท

BAOFENG UV-3R รุ่น Mark II เครื่อง2ย่าน 144/430 แสดง2ย่านความถี่ในจอเดียว ราคา 1,550 บาท


เสาวิทยุสื่อสาร 
สายอากาศติดรถยนต์ DIAMOND รุ่น CL2E ของแท้ (เสาซีโหลด)  ราคา 1350 บาท
สายอากาศติดรถยนต์ ควอเตอร์เวฟ ยี่ห้อ DIAMOND รุ่น M150-GSA ราคา 700 บาท

สนใจรุ่นไหน สอบถามได้ครับ 

ต่าย 088-6108194
Line ID : vswr

สะดวก นัดรับกับมือ นนทบุรี สะพานพระราม5/คลองเตย 

ส่ง
2พค56 คุณ วสันต์/ปัตตานี ej916510068th
9กค56 คุณ ธีรเดช/เชียงราย ek214974736th
21กค56 คุณ ไพศาล/กระทุ่มแบน ek108813255th
27กค56 คุณ พรเทพ/นิคมพัฒนา ระยอง ek108877729th
6กย56  พ.ต หญิง ปภาดา /เชียงใหม่  ek214589358th
9กย56  พ.ต หญิง ปภาดา /เชียงใหม่  ek215205641th
3เมย57 คุณ เบญจมิน/โคราช ek704073740th
23เมย57 คุณ มงคล / สมุทรปราการ EK815074298TH
4มิย57 คุณ บุญส่ง/ระยอง EL170946500TH
23กค57 คุณ สามารถ/พิจิตร EL377307855TH
2สค57 คุณ อธิวัฒน์ /คันนายาว  EL377339031TH
2กย57  คุณ ปิยะภาคย์ / ลาดพร้าว  el319729063th
9กย57 คุณ ยรรยง/สุราษฎร์ธานี EL319405836TH 
19กย57 คุณ ศรายุทธ/โคกกระเทียม ลพบุรี EL562690896TH
14ตค57 คุณ อุทัย/อรัญประเทศ สระแก้ว EL562809785TH
11พย57 คุณ ธนากร /สุรินทร์ EL697002754TH
12พย57  คุณ  ภานุพงษ์ /ปทุมธานี EL697003485TH
13พย57 คุณ อานนท์/โคราช  EL697051640TH
18พย57 คุณ ศราวุธ/ภาษีเจริญ EL697007782TH
25พย57 คุณ ลือชาย/โคราช EL697196499TH
1ธค57 คุณ ลือชาย/โคราช EL696913520TH
1ธค57 คุณ อำนวย/ราชบุรี EL696913533TH

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------

